# Best Place to Buy?



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

I want to buy some plants for my 20 gallon.  What is the best website to buy aquarium plants that are cheap but don't arrive dead....


----------



## beretta96 (Aug 27, 2017)

Planted Aquariums Central Live Aquarium Plants has always been good to me. I've purchased from there about half dozen times.


----------



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

beretta96 said:


> Planted Aquariums Central Live Aquarium Plants has always been good to me. I've purchased from there about half dozen times.


Are the plants in the pictures the real thing you get? I mean that looks so much for just 4 dollars:surprise:


----------



## beretta96 (Aug 27, 2017)

AngelDemonWolf said:


> Are the plants in the pictures the real thing you get? I mean that looks so much for just 4 dollars:surprise:


Yeah...I've been very happy with them. The only time I look elsewhere is when they don't have something I'm wanting. Most of the time they give me more of something than I ordered.


----------



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

Would you recommend making a account before buying plants? Will you get coupons and things like that?


----------



## beretta96 (Aug 27, 2017)

AngelDemonWolf said:


> Would you recommend making a account before buying plants? Will you get coupons and things like that?


Nah...they don't send me anything and I first bought from them a couple years ago.


----------



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

Great Help!
Im going to give it a try with the 
Hygrophila corymbosa Siamensis
Creeping Charlie (Micromeria Brownei)
CRYPTOCORYNE WENDTII RED
Egeria densa

:grin2::grin2:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you can wait until September 16, AquaBid.com - Sell or buy aquarium equipment and fish in an auction format will have its monthly sale and you can find plants for next to nothing and, at least from JDAquatics (JDaquatics Aquarium Fish & Live Plants ? Aquarium Fish and Plants) and nofishtoday (BamaPlants.com, Home of Aquarium, Bog, Pond, and Carnivorous Plants all Grown in the USA), set shipping no matter how much you buy. Both are members of www.bettafish.com.

Another favorite seller is https://www.aquariumplantsfactory.com/. He offers discounts for Betta Fish members; you need to PM me for the code.

Planted Aquariums Central is in Arizona. I've bought from her before.

As far as are the photos representative: Not when a stock photo is used. The Narrow Leaf Anacharis on the PAC page is a stock photo; I counted 15+ stems. Most sellers send 5-6 stems. So make sure you look at the description. Both JDAquatics and show photos of the actual plants. Aquarium Plants Factory shows a mix.


----------



## Lekoguy (Dec 1, 2016)

I agree about Planted Aquarium Central. They are my go-to for plant shopping. It's best to sign up right away as you earn points for your purchases. The points can be redeemed in future orders for additional stock. I have never been disappointed with a shipment.


----------



## AngelDemonWolf (Aug 16, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> If you can wait until September 16, AquaBid.com - Sell or buy aquarium equipment and fish in an auction format will have its monthly sale and you can find plants for next to nothing and, at least from JDAquatics (JDaquatics Aquarium Fish & Live Plants ? Aquarium Fish and Plants) and nofishtoday (BamaPlants.com, Home of Aquarium, Bog, Pond, and Carnivorous Plants all Grown in the USA), set shipping no matter how much you buy. Both are members of www.bettafish.com.
> 
> Another favorite seller is https://www.aquariumplantsfactory.com/. He offers discounts for Betta Fish members; you need to PM me for the code.
> 
> ...


What kind of plants will be in auction on aquabid? Im assuming that they will only put some few plants


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Lots of various plants from bunches to potted. Anubias, Cabomba, Wisteria, Vals, Crypts, foreground plants, etc. Large variety. I'll announce it on the Thursday before right here so you won't miss it. ;-)


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I also recommend Planted Aquariums Central. She is located in AZ, so a package will get to you quickly.


----------

